# Knicks/dallas



## ArsenalNYK (Aug 7, 2002)

Here it is point blanck from a Knicks fan. We need big bodies and our dumass GM doesnt want to spend money on the only decent big man on the market, Keon Clark. They also want to upgrade at PG. 

If you're a Dallas fan, you know your boys have to work on defense. They need a guy up front like Kurt Thomas to shut down (or at least contain) some of the PF of the West. 


Knicks Trade:
Charlie Ward, Kurt Thomas & Postell

Knicks Recieve: 
Nick VanExel, Shawn Bradley & Wang Z

Dallas Trades:
Nick VanExel, Shawn Bradley, Wang Z

Dallas Recieves:
Charle Ward & Kurt Thomas From NY & Postell

The Knicks get what the want, a star PG and big bodies up front. I know these centers arent very talented, but they are big bodies who can get in the way and defend to some extent. But with McD, Spree, Houston and VanExel with the center, he doesnt need to be an offensive threat.

Charlie Ward is no better than a backup on ANY team. Kurt Thomas is the main sacrifice the Knicks have to make.

Dallas immediately improves on D, with both Thomas and Ward. Postell can defend too and provide a scoring threat behind Finley. They give two big men (one's a free agent the other doesnt play), but they still have LaFrentz and Eschmeyer to back him up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

As a die hard Maverick fan I am not opposed to this at all though I do believe if Nick Van Exel was to remain a Maverick he would be a shoo in for 6th man of the year. The Mavericks are probably waiting to see what Keon Clark and Reshard Lewis want to do before pushing this deal.


----------

